# The Flexner Report in 1910 was used to bury the true medical history



## dreamtime (Sep 14, 2020)

Flexner Report - Wikipedia

Summary is that there was a takeover by the PTB of creating what we know as medicine nowadays, and the true healing medicine needed to be buried, including:

- Osteopathy
- Electrotherapy
- Eclectic medicine (herbs and stuff)
- Naturopathy
- Homeopathy

The basic idea was to get total, centralized control over everything related to healing. Electrotherapy was the biggest threat, and all schools were closed without exception, and the entire topic was cleared from the school books.

Nowadays only homeopathy is pushed as an pseudo-alternative model, as it quickly turned out to be virtually worthless. Both conventinal medicine and homeopathy are a scam - electrotherapy, osteopathy and eclectic medicine isn't.

In reality it wasn't that those branches were in competition with modern medicine - it was the other way round. Modern medicine was still widely ridiculed in 1910, in fact most people being brought up in the 30s and 40s still had nothing but contempt for doctors.

The Flexner-Report brought the rules that were already in place in the EU to the US, and had it's roots in Germany mostly.

How the Flexner Report hijacked natural medicine - Cancer Tutor

The destruction of the true medical history is one of the biggest practical threats to people living nowadays, with millions of people being killed by the medical establishment. When analyzing history, it becomes obvious that the rewriting in the beginning of the 20th Century has created the myth of an ever-progressing medicine, with people dying from infections and suffering endlessly until the advent of modern medicine.

Nowadays people are brainwashed into thinking the way it was all setup 100 years ago. This insane system is "science" and everything else is "unscientific". Alternative medicine is defined in a narrow way, and mystified, like something unexplainable, something that is so totally beyond everything we can understand that it almost borders on sorcery. Something rich people can resort to when they need attention. "Alternative medicine" has been domesticated so much that nowadays most often it is saver and better to rely on mainstream medicine.

The takeover of centraliced, industrial medicine only 100-150 years ago is another sign of how young this entire matrix of lies really is.

What people witnessed during the early 20th century was a collective shock - a shift in public opinion, certainly mostly with the help of the two world wars - of allopathic medicine as charlatans and holistic medicine as mainstream, towards the exact opposite.

PS: I found this painting depicting the "horrors of allopathy": Homeopathy Looks at the Horrors of Allopathy - Wikipedia





_The picture reflects the status homeopathy had in the nineteenth century, when it claimed to be more scientific than the extremely dogmatic "heroic medicine" of the period, which frequently did more harm than good, whereas, in the words of Ben Goldacre, homeopathy "at least did nothing either way." Accordingly, the painting depicts conventional medicine as rogues and charlatans._​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the KeeperOfTheKnowledge archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoriartyDate: 2019-01-29 16:12:49Reaction Score: 13


Yes great points. And then you get the very long lives of the 'elite' who obviously have access to better health care - probably as above - and also clearly have a better standard of living. Just look at that old fart Prince Philip driving around at 97. Admittedly crashing, but you get my drift? All these old dodderers live forever. We are lucky to reach 70


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2019-01-29 18:01:31Reaction Score: 26




Moriarty said:


> Yes great points. And then you get the very long lives of the 'elite' who obviously have access to better health care - probably as above - and also clearly have a better standard of living. Just look at that old fart Prince Philip driving around at 97. Admittedly crashing, but you get my drift? All these old dodderers live forever. We are lucky to reach 70


A very big factor is diet. People who get most of their calories from fresh high quality animal sources and eat less calories less frequently are much more likely to live past 100. What are we, the peasant class, told to do? _The exact opposite._ Eat frequently, eat lots of calories and exercise to burn the excess off, get most of our calories from grains and (usually out of season) fruits and vegetables, and buy low quality food from factory farms. Most chronic illnesses can be entirely avoided just by doing the opposite of what the doctors tell us to do regarding health. It's a wonder any of us even make it to 70...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Deleted_x7Date: 2019-01-29 20:38:05Reaction Score: 5




> The name Medici means medical and they have been linked with practicing sorcery. Pharmacy derives from the Greek word Pharmakeia which means sorcery and poison. The most common symbol used in medicine is the Rod of Asclepius which is of a serpent coiled around a rod similar to the Staff of Hermes. The Medici family are involved in alchemical witchcraft and run the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn.  Chic Cicero is an agent of the Medicis and he founded an American temple of the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn. The Medicis have a statue of Hermes at their palace in Rome. The Medici family founded the Botanical Garden of Pisa which is the oldest botanical garden in Europe and also established the Botanical Garden of Florence. They use herbs and plants for alchemy which is about the manipulation of the human psyche and physiology. They use members of their Hermetic Order to infiltrate food and drug companies.


Izreal Zeus: Sorcerers of Chaldaea


----------



## TH Dialectic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TH DialecticDate: 2019-01-29 23:29:59Reaction Score: 17


The problem with modern pharma is the whole imdustry is driven toward fixing side effects apposed to treating actual issues and problems. No GP treats actual root cause, they treat symptoms until our body heals itself. All cells totally regenerate to a new cell, within 8 years every cell in your body will have reformed or regenerated. Our heavily acidic diet is to blame for most ailments, our bodies are full of toxins. 

1931 nobel prize winner Dr Otto proved disease can't grow in an alkaline environment. 

Otto Heinrich Warburg - Wikipedia

O blood type is alkaline by nature, although most peoples blood will be of an acid nature due to shocking modern diets, it can change in time with a natural diet. Diets high in animal proteins, fats and sugars cause cells to fill with mucus making it impossible for the cell to regenerate, thus causing disease of all kinds to form.

More people need to protect their cells, natural diets our bodies can tolerate. We have large intestines to digest fruit and vegetables unlike true carnivores who have small intestines to spit out the purified meat. I digress.  

Modern pharma is a machine, built to keep people coming back, time and time again!

TH


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: crystalcatDate: 2019-01-30 00:35:39Reaction Score: 7


Becoming hypothyroid and trying to get treatment from alopathic doctors opened my eyes to the world of lies of today's medical and health and nutrition spheres. I started reading/following Dr Ray Peat's (PhD) articles. He explains a lot about the demise/hijacking of true health and nutrition knowledge/history. He writes  and speaks about the authoritarianism that is met by truth seekers in universities and colleges.  I also like Dr Suzanne Humphries book which tells the true history of vaccinations. And by the way, sugar, even white refined, can do you good esp. if you are hypothyroid. Do the opposite to what they recommend is my motto too.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2019-01-30 02:56:47Reaction Score: 26




TH Dialectic said:


> The problem with modern pharma is the whole imdustry is driven toward fixing side effects apposed to treating actual issues and problems. No GP treats actual root cause, they treat symptoms until our body heals itself. All cells totally regenerate to a new cell, within 8 years every cell in your body will have reformed or regenerated. Our heavily acidic diet is to blame for most ailments, our bodies are full of toxins.
> 
> 1931 nobel prize winner Dr Otto proved disease can't grow in an alkaline environment.
> 
> ...


You're right about big pharma, but I'm afraid not much else.

Our guts have two main parts: The digesting portion and the fermenting portion. Our digesting portion is extremely acidic, making it highly efficient for digesting meat and even bones. Our gut doesn't "putrefy" meat and "spit it out", it digests it almost entirely, leaving very little undigested matter that travels down to the waste system. The acid levels of our stomachs are directly comparable with wild carnivores and are something you would never see in an herbivore.

The fermenting portion of our gut is comparatively _very_ inefficient. Herbivores and omnivores have an organ called the cecum that contains bacteria to aid in the fermentation of cellulose, while in carnivores this organ is tiny or nonexistent. In humans we have a cecum left over from our evolutionary background, but it's very small and _completely nonfunctional._ As a result, we can't digest fiber efficiently, and we get less than 2 calories per gram of fiber compared to an herbivore or omnivore's 4 calories per gram. This is very significant, because fiber is the primary calorie source of plants, and it ferments directly into fat. _All_ mammals eat a high fat diet, regardless of what it looks like going in.

If that were the only problem with fiber then we could just eat twice as much as any other animal, but humans can't even approach the triple digits of fiber intake before we start getting severe side effects. Even the government recommended fiber intake levels carry a high risk of regular gas, bloating, and constipation. The only reliable cure for those conditions? Reducing or removing fiber from the diet.

These complications with fiber mean that we can at most get _maybe_ 5-10% of our calories from fat eating a local seasonal vegan diet. This is drastically lower than the 50-80% average that other mammals get.

Another issue is nutritional deficiencies. Avoiding deficiencies is a minefield with plant-based diets, as most plants contain high levels of antinutrients that prevent the absorption of nutrition from food, and there are certain nutrients that we need that just don't exist in plants. On the other hand, meat is nutritionally complete for humans. We can survive and thrive eating _only_ fatty muscle meat our entire lives post-weaning. If we tried to survive on a plant only diet, humanity would go extinct within 3 generations (this isn't a random number). We're already starting to see the signs from our plant-based diets in the form of malformed skulls (poor vision, crooked teeth) and rampant chronic illness and developmental diseases.

Your doctor probably doesn't know most of that, but the higher ups do. The people that approve the guidelines. That's how they know to tell us to do the exact opposite of what we should do, but also how to reign it in so we don't totally go extinct. They're still trying to perfect the balance between chronically ill and able to reproduce, with all of us as their lab rats.

For some "fun" history, most of the world's food guidelines today were originally written by 7th Day Adventists, who themselves came into existence... Oh, in the mid 19th century. Our favorite time period. They also happen to own nearly 200 hospitals worldwide, the coincidences are just piling up


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-01-30 06:20:04Reaction Score: 6


The Jains branch of Hinduic/Buddhic religion have blossom-based diet and they seem to live long, thrive and prosper. Rootfruits like potatoes and onions are not included in the Jains diet-regime because they are beneath the Earth and for whatever reason it may be, they just don’t want to eat anything coming beneath Earth!


----------



## TH Dialectic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TH DialecticDate: 2019-01-30 08:27:48Reaction Score: 14




UnusualBean said:


> You're right about big pharma, but I'm afraid not much else.
> 
> Our guts have two main parts: The digesting portion and the fermenting portion. Our digesting portion is extremely acidic, making it highly efficient for digesting meat and even bones. Our gut doesn't "putrefy" meat and "spit it out", it digests it almost entirely, leaving very little undigested matter that travels down to the waste system. The acid levels of our stomachs are directly comparable with wild carnivores and are something you would never see in an herbivore.
> 
> ...


Our guts do indeed have 2 main parts I dont see the relation to our intestines in that respect? I was talking about our blood PH level not our acidic stomach, our stomach is quite obviously acidic to break down food. But look at the difference between a true carnivore's bowels compared to human bowels.



How is the Cacum completely none functional? The *cecum* plays an *important* role in the digestive system by assisting in the formation of feces. Partially digested food, known as chyme, passes through the small intestine where it is digested and most of its nutrients are absorbed. I thought it did have a puropse?

_All_ mammals eat a high fat diet, regardless of what it looks like going in. We are indeed mammals, we suckle our young have warm blood we have numerous traits in common with the animal kingdom but what separates us our ability of conscious choice. We can decide what we want to eat, unlike the starving animal kingdom. I couldn't consciously kill an animal to eat it's flesh myself so is vey ignorant to let someone else do that for me. Just because someone has taken the time to kill, skin, cut open, remove internal organs, slice up, package and deliver to your local store, it doesn't mean it's ok to eat. If you or anyone else could look a cow or pig in the eyes and kill it - imagine having no gun, how could you look something in the eye (similar to ours) and take its life for gluttony. If you are that level of psychopath then that’s fine, for me I don't dig on swine.

I’m not trying to push any sort of my own agenda down anyone’s throat, just think you have a few things twisted, for you to say I was right about pharma and not much else was a very obstinate reply.

There is not a single vitamin, mineral, nutrient, phyto-nutrient, amino-acid, fatty-acid, protein-chain, omega, or any other such elusive vital ingredient to health, not a single thing found in meat or dairy products that cannot be found, in greater abundance and more optimally, in the plant kingdom.

Humans have alkaline saliva ptyalin to pre-digest grains, alkaline urine, and weak stomach acid whereas all omnivore/carnivores have acidic saliva, acidic urine, and 10-1000x stronger hydrochloric stomach acid essential for digesting meat. All natural flesh-eaters also secrete the enzyme “uricase” necessary to metabolize the uric acid in meat, but uricase is not produced by our human bodies.

Humans have lateral jaw movement and flat molars for grinding grains and vegetables whereas natural flesh eaters have no lateral jaw movement and scores of huge fangs for biting and ripping. Humans have short, weak fingernails whereas carnivores and omnivores have long, strong, sharp claws for cutting through skin and flesh. Humans must take in Vitamin C from our food whereas all carnivores and most omnivore’s bodies produce their own Vitamin C. Natural omnivores and carnivores also have a microbial tolerance far higher than humans. For example the botulinum toxin which is deadly to humans but is easily and safely digested by natural flesh-eaters.



I for one do not believe we have ever "evolved" from no animal, man and beast are separated by the mind.

Not to take the post away from its original content but to add, I will be posting later tonight (working today) about how the vaccine industry is killing more children then any previous plague or epidemic.

TH


----------



## nothingnew (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: nothingnewDate: 2019-01-30 09:00:12Reaction Score: 11


As we already are talking about health and nutrition, I would advise looking into Dr. Sebi and this fella

John Rose


People apparently love meat more then themselves. They do not care what happens with their body until its too late, and even then, they wont admit that their food intake is mostly comprised of things we are not supposed to eat (or in very little amounts like sugar etc). Funghi are everywhere. They are among the largest and oldest organisms we have found on this plane(t) yet. Do you want them to grow inside your lungs/body as well?  

From personal experience, I've had multiple problems with sinuses for years. It took some time and research to figure out that the constant congestion was not due to me riding a motorcycle (like everyone told me). I have dropped or minimized milk and dairy products completely, wheat/bread too and instead, pumped up bio veggies and fruits. 

To be honest, I cant remember if I had a fever or cold in the last decade. I am breathing through both nostrils all day and its frigging fabulous. My colleague with the same issue decided to go the medical route (surgery). He still uses nasal drops and sprays almost daily while I sit here and type breathing through my nose like an elephant 

"But no, this is due to genetics" - is what they tell me every day


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-01-30 12:19:19Reaction Score: 11




crystalcat said:


> Becoming hypothyroid and trying to get treatment from alopathic doctors opened my eyes to the world of lies of today's medical and health and nutrition spheres. I started reading/following Dr Ray Peat's (PhD) articles. He explains a lot about the demise/hijacking of true health and nutrition knowledge/history. He writes  and speaks about the authoritarianism that is met by truth seekers in universities and colleges.  I also like Dr Suzanne Humphries book which tells the true history of vaccinations. And by the way, sugar, even white refined, can do you good esp. if you are hypothyroid. Do the opposite to what they recommend is my motto too.


As Ray Peat said, "The real history of medicine won't be found in science  textbooks"

Let me copy a quote from the end of his book "Generative Energy", where he also touches on cosmology:
_But beyond the geological or cosmological issues, the expanding earth is a rich metaphor. The nature of star-energy, and the origin of life can't be such remote or abstract issues if we begin to sense the earth swelling, under and around us.__[...]__Though the "Dead Matter" theorists now dominate education, research, and medicine, and control so many other systems that the world is objectively in decline (toxins, radiation, deforestation, malnutrition, shrinking brains, extinction of species), techniques are now available to repair much of the damage and to start on an upward course. The repair and redirection begin with a system of passive constraints - "a mundane shell". The only thing that can resist the constructive organizing flow of energy is the absorptive, entropic principle of disorganization, and as Blake pointed out, there is a limit to contraction, but no limit to expansion.__S.W. Carey__'s image of the earth as an opening bud is a reasonable metaphor for our present situation:_




_"At length for hatching ripe he breaks the shell" from The Gates of Paradise, William Blake 1793_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2019-01-30 18:27:24Reaction Score: 14


I'll just say this: TPTB are not our friends, they don't want what's best for us. The fact that they actively want everybody on as close to a vegan diet as possible should make anybody on this forum sit up and start asking _why._

I would implore you to take caution with _all_ dietary "evidence" you see, because a _very _large amount of it is false, and you'd never know without scrutinizing it more deeply. I would also implore you to take _the utmost of extreme caution_ when removing animal products from your diet, because doing so _will_ cause your brain to shrink, and that shrinkage can come at a breakneck pace for some people.

I'm going to work on compiling a separate post that will leave no reader in doubt about exactly what we should be eating and the history of how dietary guidelines got to be where they are today, but it may be a while because I want to be thorough, which means it'll likely involve hundreds of hours of hunting down and sifting through information. In the meantime I ask that you please just be critical with information you come across. Never forget, TPTB are not our friends.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: makzpjDate: 2019-01-30 19:31:06Reaction Score: 17


My motto is: doctors are useless, unless what you have can be fixed by cutting or chopping something.

Last thing I experienced about this, my daughter had some skin condition that the dermatologist said could only be cured by laser.

I told my wife: screw that, we are going to use colloidal silver (an ancient, cheap and powerful remedy used since supposedly Roman times (here we go again) discarded now by modern science because they say is ineffective, dangerous, you know...) . Within three days my daughter was totally recovered from her condition.

I’ve found once you change your diet and start using natural remedies and other forms of alternative medicine, if you avoid modern medicine your body becomes stronger and gains healing capabilities that make you look like Wolverine when compared to average folks.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-01-30 21:16:40Reaction Score: 7




UnusualBean said:


> I'll just say this: TPTB are not our friends, they don't want what's best for us. The fact that they actively want everybody on as close to a vegan diet as possible should make anybody on this forum sit up and start asking _why._
> 
> I would implore you to take caution with _all_ dietary "evidence" you see, because a _very _large amount of it is false, and you'd never know without scrutinizing it more deeply. I would also implore you to take _the utmost of extreme caution_ when removing animal products from your diet, because doing so _will_ cause your brain to shrink, and that shrinkage can come at a breakneck pace for some people.
> 
> I'm going to work on compiling a separate post that will leave no reader in doubt about exactly what we should be eating and the history of how dietary guidelines got to be where they are today, but it may be a while because I want to be thorough, which means it'll likely involve hundreds of hours of hunting down and sifting through information. In the meantime I ask that you please just be critical with information you come across. Never forget, TPTB are not our friends.


Vegan diet is broad. There is alkaline vegan food and there is acidic vegan food. Eating alkaline and knowing what you are doing will keep you younger and healthier than most of your peers! People born after me look much older than me. I take it as they'll die before 70 and I'll live past 90.


----------



## nothingnew (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: nothingnewDate: 2019-01-30 21:57:47Reaction Score: 2




UnusualBean said:


> I'll just say this: TPTB are not our friends, they don't want what's best for us. The fact that they actively want everybody on as close to a vegan diet as possible should make anybody on this forum sit up and start asking _why._
> 
> I would implore you to take caution with _all_ dietary "evidence" you see, because a _very _large amount of it is false, and you'd never know without scrutinizing it more deeply. I would also implore you to take _the utmost of extreme caution_ when removing animal products from your diet, because doing so _will_ cause your brain to shrink, and that shrinkage can come at a breakneck pace for some people.
> 
> I'm going to work on compiling a separate post that will leave no reader in doubt about exactly what we should be eating and the history of how dietary guidelines got to be where they are today, but it may be a while because I want to be thorough, which means it'll likely involve hundreds of hours of hunting down and sifting through information. In the meantime I ask that you please just be critical with information you come across. Never forget, TPTB are not our friends.


Sorry if I made the impression of being a vegan. I try balancing both worlds as I enjoy meat as well, just not in those quantities that I used to earlier. Meat for me is now reserved for lunch but breakfast and late nights its mostly fruits and veggies. So far it feels great 




Andromeda said:


> Vegan diet is broad. There is alkaline vegan food and there is acidic vegan food. Eating alkaline and knowing what you are doing will keep you younger and healthier than most of your peers! People born after me look much older than me. I take it as they'll die before 70 and I'll live past 90.


Could be why some of us have to walk around with a beard


----------



## space966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: space966Date: 2019-01-31 12:37:47Reaction Score: 7


Earlier in 19th century people don't used vitamins, vaccines and somehow lived. What I have from my relations with doctors, they deal with me like with wooden log, like I don't have soul. It leads me to believe, that humans are  versuche es clones.


----------



## nothingnew (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: nothingnewDate: 2019-01-31 14:59:57Reaction Score: 7


Whatever sickness they diagnose, theres a pill for it that you need to take regularly until you die or go broke. Mind you not to cure, but to disconnect one from pain & non-comfort. We kinda have it backwards, as our body is telling us directly that this lifestyle / food habit is not properly working for us. We can digest a lot, doesn't mean we have to.


----------



## TH Dialectic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TH DialecticDate: 2019-01-31 17:14:19Reaction Score: 12




space966 said:


> Earlier in 19th century people don't used vitamins, vaccines and somehow lived. What I have from my relations with doctors, they deal with me like with wooden log, like I don't have soul. It leads me to believe, that humans are  versuche es clones.


Yeah when sanitation was horrendous we managed without any vitamins or vaccines, yet now our living conditions are considerably better in the western world we are told we must have vaccines to protect ourselves from disease. So we will inject the dirty mutated disease in to our babies arms to prevent them from the possibility of catching it. I think ill take the chances of them catching the live virus and strengthening their immune system properly.

They have rebranded polio I dont know how many times: Polio, aspeptic & viral meningitus, entirovirus echo, GBS, lead poisoning, acute flaccid paralysis and congenital syphilis all have the exact same symptoms. Something seems a little bizzare about this!

My vaccine thread will be up tonight, been working on it for a couple of days, nearly finished. 

TH


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-01-31 23:57:40Reaction Score: 5




Moriarty said:


> Yes great points. And then you get the very long lives of the 'elite' who obviously have access to better health care - probably as above - and also clearly have a better standard of living. Just look at that old fart Prince Philip driving around at 97. Admittedly crashing, but you get my drift? All these old dodderers live forever. We are lucky to reach 70


Prince Philip STAYS looking casket ready.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoriartyDate: 2019-02-01 00:25:32Reaction Score: 1




CurvedBullet said:


> Prince Philip STAYS looking casket ready.


Lol. Quite true


----------



## CurvedBullet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CurvedBulletDate: 2019-02-01 06:50:54Reaction Score: 1




space966 said:


> Earlier in 19th century people don't used vitamins, vaccines and somehow lived. What I have from my relations with doctors, they deal with me like with wooden log, like I don't have soul. It leads me to believe, that humans are  versuche es clones.


Maybe the film "The Island" (2005) has some truth to it in that maybe populations at certain times were introduced artificially...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JosefDate: 2019-02-11 01:01:16Reaction Score: 1


Cancer ... ne paniquez pas ... cherchez ... DMSO .... ou ... Dimétylsulfoxide ...... de qualité médicale ou pure

Cancer ... do not panic ... look for ... DMSO .... or ... dimethylsulfoxide ...... medical grade or pure


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-02-11 02:03:31Reaction Score: 1




Josef said:


> Cancer ... ne paniquez pas ... cherchez ... DMSO .... ou ... Dimétylsulfoxide ...... de qualité médicale ou pure
> 
> Cancer ... do not panic ... look for ... DMSO .... or ... dimethylsulfoxide ...... medical grade or pure


Especially good for burns too.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jetson63Date: 2019-02-16 19:55:41Reaction Score: 7




dreamtime said:


> Flexner Report - Wikipedia
> 
> Summary is that there was a takeover by the PTB of creating what we know as medicine nowadays, and the true healing medicine needed to be buried, including:
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm a new member today.

On a search of my hard drive looking for Flexner, this was found. I had never even heard the term Eclectics before. This will give me some fuel for research.

I'll attach the complete file if that's permissible. It's 'copywrited' but he allows distribution.

*HERBAL-MEDICAL GLOSSARY, 1.2 *
_ Michael Moore_
_Copyright 1995 by Michael Moore.  Use it, share it, just don't sell it or change it in any way (unless you get my permission)._
ECLECTICS  The name commonly applied to the American School Physicians, a distinct group of Medical Doctors who trained in their own schools, and were licensed as M.D.s.  They specialized in low-tech, nonhospital rural health care...the famous country doc with a black bag.  Besides standard medical procedures, they used a more wholistic approach to disease, sometimes terming themselves Vitalists.  They grew out of the settlement and usurpment of the Ohio and Missouri Valleys, with a sparse population and no organized hospitals, relied on methods that were not invasive (unless emergencies dictated), used therapies that relied on strengthening natural resistance (no hospitals, just someone's sod hut) and made particular care to explain and prepare the family or neighbors for THEIR part in caring for the patient...long after the physician left.  Scudder, John King, Felter, Ellingwood and Clyce Wilson were some of the more famous Eclectics, and John Uri Lloyd was the most famous pharmacist/ pharmacologist within the profession.  The Eclectic movement lasted from 1840 to 1937...when the only remaining medical school, unwilling to change to a Flexner Curriculum (as had the rest) closed its doors in Cincinnati.  They lost the licensing wars and are no more.  Their tradition was exported by
practitioners in Germany and Mexico, and the German Eclectics, transformed by that peculiar culture into wild-eyed Nature Curists such as Ehret and Lust, started the nucleus for the Naturopathic movement in Yellow Springs, Ohio (next-door to Goddard College) in 1947, helping to found the initial form of the National College of Naturopathic Medicine...10 years after, and 50 miles away from the last Eclectic Medical School.  Without benefit of Tanna Leaves or Charleton Heston and an armful of pickled mummy-organs, Eclecticism was reborn into the body of Naturopathy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2019-03-18 19:57:56Reaction Score: 10


Doctors are the new priest caste, imho.  The Medical Industry and all its organizations are similar to the church back in the day.  Do what we say or get excommunicated.  Look at the new vaccine push and how we aren't even allowed to disagree with the PTB's viewpoints on the subject or we get banned, or worse.  Its all a scam.  Health should not be a for profit industry.  That alone should tell everything.  Our bodies, our temples, not theirs...  Doctors and nurses, and the elites do not get vaccines, that also should tell you everything.  Its why nutrition is NOT taught in schools ( well not really ).  We have so much knowledge regarding our bodies and nutrition that we should be crazy healthy and live very long lives.  The PTB's do not want this.  Sick, weak people are easier to control.  If you study the diets of the centenarians around the world, you will find they eat all kinds of things.  One commonality is the proportion of meat is very low by our western standards.  Its about 10-15%. So, eat meat, just make the portion much smaller and eat mostly plant based foods of good quality.  The FDA food triangle of proportions was made by the meat and daily industry.  That should say a lot.  We really have to take back our common sense and not listen to people who have not "authored" anything, aka, "Authorities".  Most people we consider an authority is really a repeater.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: tupperawareDate: 2019-04-05 04:27:18Reaction Score: 5




TH Dialectic said:


> Our guts do indeed have 2 main parts I dont see the relation to our intestines in that respect? I was talking about our blood PH level not our acidic stomach, our stomach is quite obviously acidic to break down food. But look at the difference between a true carnivore's bowels compared to human bowels.
> 
> View attachment 16116
> 
> ...


There is a solution to the notion in your post that we have evolved to be mainly plant eaters and satisfies UnusualBean's emphasis on humans being natural meat eaters.  There is an enzyme to digest the extremely abundant sugar Trehalose in all human small intestines that cleaves the trehalose into two glucose molecules called trehalase. Trehalose is extremely abundant in insects. Insects have muscle/meat to move.  Humans certainly ate insects in abundance "early on" to evolve the trehalose digesting enzyme. Therefore you both are at least half right with UB a bit more right.  Cricket protein burritos anyone? Trehalose in test tubes has all sorts of healthy properties for single cell organisms but unfortunately trehalase quickly turns almost all of it into glucose so the health benefits mostly disappear in the body.  A Japanese researcher found that trehalose in a water spritz is good to reduce that occasional "old person" body order that probably exists from the breakdown of skin in old age. No problem with trehalase on the skin for that application. Personally, I prefer just rubbing dead crickets and an occasional scorpion on my skin right after work and before a night out bowling.

*Leviticus 11:20-30 *
“All winged insects that go on all fours are detestable to you. Yet among the winged insects that go on all fours you may eat those that have jointed legs above their feet, with which to hop on the ground. Of them you may eat: the locust of any kind, the bald locust of any kind, the cricket of any kind, and the grasshopper of any kind. But all other winged insects that have four feet are detestable to you. “And by these you shall become unclean. Whoever touches their carcass shall be unclean until the evening, ...

The reference to only 4 legs and not 6 is because the jumper legs don't count as legs. They must have had a different name than "legs" back then.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: UnusualBeanDate: 2019-04-06 02:34:34Reaction Score: 6




tupperaware said:


> Personally, I prefer just rubbing dead crickets and an occasional scorpion on my skin right after work and before a night out bowling.


Well there's a sentence I never thought I'd read...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maco144Date: 2019-04-06 19:30:20Reaction Score: 5


And German New Medicine to the list of lost/rediscovered understanding of our bodies and how disease works. 'Know Thyself' maxim has never been more applicable than in my GNM learnings. I encourage everyone interested in how Nature and our bodies work to visit Welcome to German New Medicine (GNM)


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-04-07 10:32:07Reaction Score: 1




maco144 said:


> And German New Medicine to the list of lost/rediscovered understanding of our bodies and how disease works. 'Know Thyself' maxim has never been more applicable than in my GNM learnings. I encourage everyone interested in how Nature and our bodies work to visit Welcome to German New Medicine (GNM)


GNM sounded amazing, I read up on this just once but it made a real impression.
Isn't this what they use in Israel..?

Edited; This is what made the impression, from Hamer's wiki page;

More precisely, he asserted that chemotherapy and morphine are used to "mass murder" Western Civilisation, while such treatment is not used in Israel where nearly no people die of cancer, according to him.[9][10][15] He promoted the idea that most oncologists in Germany are Jewish and that "no Jew is treated with chemotherapy in Germany".


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-04-07 11:09:20Reaction Score: 9


I was active in the GNM community in germany 10 years ago when some people tried to create a health movement around those concepts, and the movement is centered around a couple of guru-figures, that people blindly believe. There is no way to verify anything that is being said, and there's also no path to healing, and back then I did not encounter anyone who found healing with it.

The general idea that the chronic effects of un-resolved traumatic shocks influence health is already covered by the well-known concepts about trauma (Peter Levine, etc.), in a more holistic way. They have discovered some fundamental truths, but it doesn't seem to be conceptualized in a helpful way, in my experience.

For example, cancer simply can not develop in the context of a healthy human that produces high levels of cellular ATP, no matter the conflict.

The biggest errors are the ideas that

- diseases are not contagious
- germs do not kill humans actively
- cancer and other degenerative diseases are actually a necessary part of healing

This has led people to for example stop brushing their teeth, and explaining rotting teeth as some kind of healing phase.

In reality

- both mental and physical diseases are highly contagious due to humans affecting each other on multiple levels
- infectious diseases are contagious as well, without any biological conflict involved
- microbes actively seek out weakened humans and feed off them, sometimes killing them in the process
- degeneratives diseases often have their roots in a lack of energy, without biological conflicts involved

What is true is that the mainstream view of the immune system is wrong and that in some cases, the body is running (inefficient) repair programs which are mis-identified as pure infections.


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2019-04-13 05:01:06Reaction Score: 0




sonoman said:


> Izreal Zeus: Sorcerers of Chaldaea



Somewhat related: Evil Locations | Venice


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: alyxyDate: 2019-04-13 06:02:18Reaction Score: 2




dreamtime said:


> Flexner Report - Wikipedia
> 
> Summary is that there was a takeover by the PTB of creating what we know as medicine nowadays, and the true healing medicine needed to be buried, including:
> 
> ...


I'd always heard that electrotherapy was pure hogwash, but recently I've been wondering.  Recently I was watching something about fulvic and humic acid, a fascinating topic in itself.  The man giving the talk said that people who surviving lightning strikes and had cancer had found their cancer cured after getting struck by lightning.  It was just an aside--he was trying to explain something about electricity and cells and cancer and fulvic acid.  

He didn't seem to be trying to impress anyone, but he also didn't link to any facts to back up the assertion.  Still, it made me curious.  If there's something to that, then electrotherapy, properly studied, could be tremendously useful.  I'd like to think there was a better choice than chemotherapy, or getting struck by lightning...  (And i definitely don't discount herbs & stuff because I've found them quite useful myself.)

Also, it made for quite the visual, to me.  Some poor person, already dealing with cancer, getting struck by lightning on top of that, probably thinking they're the least lucky person in the world...and then..."Wait, I'm cured now?!"   Anyway, it sounds like something to study, not call hogwash.  Just wanted to add my two cents!  

p.s. just found this news clip:
Sam's Miracle Lightning Cure


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-07-03 04:45:25Reaction Score: 7


Not sure where else to post this. Recently, I've tried the Oxygen Therapy using Food Grade 35% Hydrogen Peroxide (of course, diluted big time using instructions). See here for more detail. Based on my own experience, I can say that it's absolutely brilliant for one's health and general well-being. This pretty much sums up my experience although I haven't used it for as long. My energy levels picked up immediately, allergies disappeared, focus was improved, etc. TPTB and their pharma and media mates scare the hell out of you with warnings, such as this or this. I can't help but think that this is one of those remedies that existed for a long time but has been suppressed as it doesn't make money for the cabal.

This video provides useful info:


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-07-03 05:35:45Reaction Score: 2




SuperTrouper said:


> Not sure where else to post this. Recently, I've tried the Oxygen Therapy using Food Grade 35% Hydrogen Peroxide (of course, diluted big time using instructions). See here for more detail. Based on my own experience, I can say that it's absolutely brilliant for one's health and general well-being. This pretty much sums up my experience although I haven't used it for as long. My energy levels picked up immediately, allergies disappeared, focus was improved, etc. TPTB and their pharma and media mates scare the hell out of you with warnings, such as this or this. I can't help but think that this is one of those remedies that existed for a long time but has been suppressed as it doesn't make money for the cabal.
> 
> This video provides useful info:


Yeah they don't like it alright. I bought it a few times from a group in the city nearest me. After a year I went back for more but they'd been shut down. Pretty peeved tbh. It's good stuff. Now we only use it topically but it's the impure junk from the supermarket.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jetson63Date: 2019-07-03 07:45:16Reaction Score: 2




SuperTrouper said:


> Not sure where else to post this. Recently, I've tried the Oxygen Therapy using Food Grade 35% Hydrogen Peroxide (of course, diluted big time using instructions). See here for more detail. Based on my own experience, I can say that it's absolutely brilliant for one's health and general well-being. This pretty much sums up my experience although I haven't used it for as long. My energy levels picked up immediately, allergies disappeared, focus was improved, etc. TPTB and their pharma and media mates scare the hell out of you with warnings, such as this or this. I can't help but think that this is one of those remedies that existed for a long time but has been suppressed as it doesn't make money for the cabal.
> 
> This video provides useful info:


I've read the One Minute Cure back around 2012, and tried the therapy for a month. It was Ok, but I didn't see a big change in anything (then) I haven't tried it again, but I think I will. I have some 35% FG H2O2 here, I just have to dilute some down and try it again. I know it works, I just didn't really apply myself to the therapy. (I'm like the absent minded professor ... I easily get distracted and forget things ... sometimes for years.)


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2019-07-05 19:15:57Reaction Score: 8




alyxy said:


> I'd always heard that electrotherapy was pure hogwash, but recently I've been wondering.  Recently I was watching something about fulvic and humic acid, a fascinating topic in itself.  The man giving the talk said that people who surviving lightning strikes and had cancer had found their cancer cured after getting struck by lightning.  It was just an aside--he was trying to explain something about electricity and cells and cancer and fulvic acid.
> 
> He didn't seem to be trying to impress anyone, but he also didn't link to any facts to back up the assertion.  Still, it made me curious.  If there's something to that, then electrotherapy, properly studied, could be tremendously useful.  I'd like to think there was a better choice than chemotherapy, or getting struck by lightning...  (And i definitely don't discount herbs & stuff because I've found them quite useful myself.)
> 
> ...


I can personally state that being struck by lighting is a hell of a jolt. Some of the oddities that we encountered, of which is in my first layer of memory. If you can not wrap your head around part of the statements, so be it.

I will talk about a few men including me. Hit by lighting on top of a mountain, the person then developed the ability to hear high frequency transmissions from long distances, some what of a radio locator, very accurate.His ability to ascertain insect noise changes proved valuable.

We were talking malaria pills every day. On night patrol one of the men was bit by a large beetle, six inches at least, one inch and a half long mouth, when open inside was covered with what looked similar to red velvet. Swelling, vomiting, arm expanded to a balloon looking bubble of pus.

We were in visual contact with hostile forces, took us over forty eight hours to blow an LZ and exit. Corp Hospital placed in critical ward seven and was flushed with saline, blood, antibiotics nothing seemed to work, fever so high they put him in body bag with ice.twenty one days later he was ambulatory. The tests run were in the hundreds and concluded that his blood enzymes had changed. He was immune to Malaria.

The platoon XO was pierced in the mid thigh with a 30 "+-  maybe 1/2 inch piece of metal. Looked similar to aluminium but with a soft green hue. projected from a hand held weapon about 14 inches long attached to wrist.
Man was wearing uniform of LT. Colonel of hostile forces. Officer killed in place with three bodyguards? About twelve hours later the XO was on his long trip to Clarke Airbase for stabilization and then to home at Fort Bragg. We never saw the XO again. On another visit to Womac the head doctor was apprising me on a different trooper and I brought up the XO's status. Was told that he would not be back for duty he would be undergoing study for a while. His blood type had changed. Will not entertain questions on XO, it may not be accurate.

To the question of electrical treatments, they work along with electric light. We carried a small electrical device for pain control vs drugs.

508th Airborne "Fury from the Sky"


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-07-07 23:52:05Reaction Score: 1




asatiger1966 said:


> We carried a small electrical device for pain control vs drugs.


This sounds like the Russian 'Scenar' device. It's pretty good.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BalibrewDate: 2019-09-07 13:22:28Reaction Score: 3




dreamtime said:


> Flexner Report - Wikipedia
> 
> Summary is that there was a takeover by the PTB of creating what we know as medicine nowadays, and the true healing medicine needed to be buried, including:
> 
> ...


I wonder if you have ever used homeopathy or other energetic medicines like flower essences?
 I and millions of other have been helped by them. Homeopathy is very popular in India along with other healing systems like Ayurvedic. I wonder if you just read somewhere that Homeopathy doesn't work, it's not the first time that i have seen Homeopathy singled out as a fraud, why do you make such a false statement?


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2019-09-17 12:01:46Reaction Score: 1


The Lord Baltimore Electrotherapy Device

Circa 1890

Video of Dr Jerry Tennant


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-17 13:49:48Reaction Score: 1




UnusualBean said:


> I'll just say this: TPTB are not our friends, they don't want what's best for us. The fact that they actively want everybody on as close to a vegan diet as possible should make anybody on this forum sit up and start asking _why._


I don't know who TPTB are, or what they want to do to us.  But is it true that they want us to be vegans though?  Does anyone know where this oft repeated idea comes from?  I know it is assumed that there is a vegan agenda, but could an explanation be just that people are trying to eat better?  If it is an agenda, it doesn't feel that feel promoted..

It seems to me that if everyone ate more fresh fruit and veg overall the western world would be much healthier.  However, if they wanted us to be even more unwell they push even crappier food our way (cheaper, more processed foods, takeaways, etc).

I actually think that cheap junk food is readily available.  I don't think much of it is vegan.  On the other hand the fresh food sections of urban supermarket chains can be quite poor.  So it doesn't seem promoted by supermarket chains.

Perhaps it's that the veganism TPTB promote is the one with the junk grains, carbs, fake meat, etc?  If so, that would be nefarious in my view.

However, if the TPTB are really promoting eating fresh fruit and veg, would this call into question whether they are nefarious at all?  I would have to wonder...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-17 14:27:01Reaction Score: 5


Royal Rife. SOUND.
Cure what ails ya.
Maybe another function of those absurdly massive "cathedrals" and their range of sounds.
Binaural tones to balance halves of brain.
Preston Nichols and his vibrating sound bed...


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2019-09-18 13:14:57Reaction Score: 5




Feralimal said:


> I don't know who TPTB are, or what they want to do to us.  But is it true that they want us to be vegans though?  Does anyone know where this oft repeated idea comes from?  I know it is assumed that there is a vegan agenda, but could an explanation be just that people are trying to eat better?  If it is an agenda, it doesn't feel that feel promoted..
> 
> It seems to me that if everyone ate more fresh fruit and veg overall the western world would be much healthier.  However, if they wanted us to be even more unwell they push even crappier food our way (cheaper, more processed foods, takeaways, etc).
> 
> ...


They push fresh fruits and vegetables because they are either genetically modified to resist 'cides or to contain much more fructose than heritage seeds and fructose is toxic to the human body. Either which way they get you with sugar or all the petro chemicals sprayed on the crops and leech into the water supply. All that provides feed for livestock so most people are being poisoned slowly no matter what they eat...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2019-09-18 14:16:29Reaction Score: 1




Onijunbei said:


> All that provides feed for livestock so most people are being poisoned slowly no matter what they eat...


Exactly this. It's not a matter of absolutes, only greens or only meats etc. We are omnivores, its simple as that. The truth is any "foodstuffs" properly grown/prepared are good for you. People have been eating contaminated crops and livestock for decades, and these people are the same ones all these goofy nutrition studies are based on- if any data at all. Food is just as f**ked, and has been as f**ked as history and science. There is definitely a threshold being narrowed down as we speak by tptb, enough nutrition to keep the pop alive and unquestioning the narrative, but enough poison to keep them down. 

It's nigh impossible to find some humanely treated and butchered meat nowadays without some serious extra legwork to locate a good local farm/supplier and you have to realize you're paying for the unpoisoned quality and all the extra hoops said farm has to jump through. The same goes for your greens. 

It's extra rough because of the stuff behind the scenes, how do we know cloud seeding doesn't directly affect crops its sprayed above? Then you have things like Roundup/etc being carried by the winds/water tables and contaminating those who don't want it anyways. Funny part is, big ag will sue the farmers whose land their shitty seeds have accidentally landed on.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-18 15:33:59Reaction Score: 1




Onijunbei said:


> They push fresh fruits and vegetables because they are either genetically modified to resist 'cides or to contain much more fructose than heritage seeds and fructose is toxic to the human body.


Fruit and veg are gmo'd?  Fructose is toxic?  Someone should tell the chimpanzees!  Seriously tho, where do you get that nugget from?



Onijunbei said:


> Either which way they get you with sugar or all the petro chemicals sprayed on the crops and leech into the water supply.


It's hopeless then, all is lost, woe is me!  Have you personally been badly got?  I'm interested to hear how?

I don't believe it.  For one, if this were true, 'they' would be poisoning themselves.

And if the fruit and veg was that bad, how much worse must meat be, eh?  Animals are higher up the food chain and as I understand it the top predators accumulate all the toxins of the creatures and plants lower down the chain.  This is to say, it still sounds healthier not to eat meat, as it would have a lower toxic load!

	Post automatically merged: 9/18/19



Casimir said:


> We are omnivores, its simple as that.


Like chimpanzees?



Casimir said:


> People have been eating contaminated crops and livestock for decades, and these people are the same ones all these goofy nutrition studies are based on- if any data at all. Food is just as f**ked, and has been as f**ked as history and science.


And your outlook?



Casimir said:


> It's nigh impossible to find some humanely treated and butchered meat nowadays without some serious extra legwork to locate a good local farm/supplier and you have to realize you're paying for the unpoisoned quality and all the extra hoops said farm has to jump through. The same goes for your greens.


I've heard it's harder to buy good quality produce in the US.  I'm sorry to hear it.  Is it really true that you can't buy organic meat in supermarkets?  There are no local butchers any more?  All I can say is that if you and others continue to do that legwork I think things will improve.



Casimir said:


> how do we know cloud seeding doesn't directly affect crops its sprayed above? Then you have things like Roundup/etc being carried by the winds/water tables and contaminating those who don't want it anyways.


You know, I definitely do see trails in the sky.  I don't recollect them being there years ago.  I don't know that they are contaminating food though.  Could be.  Do you know?

I don't really want to get into a big food fight here, but I'll sign off for now with this.

Have you ever heard about placebos?  Or the rice experiment?  How people get better just because they believed they would?  Do you think it could work in reverse too?  If you think you were being poisoned, would it be possible that you would show symptoms of poisoning?

I say, just be happy that you are eating the right food, by listening to yourself, that you don't eat food you don't think is good.  Then, if you believe you're eating right you'll feel right.  Right?  Might take some time to work out what eating right even is tho. 

Food for thought, I hope


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2019-09-18 17:47:25Reaction Score: 0


_@Feralimal_ There are local butchers, but most local butchers and farms have to cut corners like using GMO's for certain crops to literally be able to make a living and compete against the 80% (my biased estimation) water weight veggies and near-nutritionless meat big ag produces for much less cost. I believe as well if the community does the legwork in networking these disadvantaged farmers with buyers, change can be made and awareness can be brought about.

You can bring about a placebo factor into literally any study, right? I just don't know if the thought of placebo belongs in this discussion. You can BELIEVE all you want your steak is gonna make you feel great and heal you. I can put ricin in that steak and I will bet you money it will not go well for you. This example is albeit a bit ridiculous, but the same deal is actually happening to food. Poison/fillers/etc are put in and lobbyists with tons of money ensure these large companies can get away with it. If you want more easily google-able examples, just look up fillers and trash in food for animals like dog food. Same thing applies to humans food, there's just billions more invested in hiding it.

I firmly believe there's real power in intent and one's outlook/attitude in general, but at least as far as we can tell today, that only goes so far when it comes to nutrition. Metaphysics defining life/awareness/experience aside, your physical body needs certain things in it or it will stop working.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2019-09-18 19:40:27Reaction Score: 0


I don't disagree that there are issues with food, and that it is something we apparently have to think about more nowadays perhaps than we used to.  Maybe that's a good thing?

But can you really not find food that isn't full of fillers?  I can easily enough.  I don't eat meat nowadays, but I can say I can find the food I like easily enough.  In fact, I'd probably say I get the food the food I like cheaper and with greater variety than I could have 20 or 30 years ago.


----------



## Onijunbei (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnijunbeiDate: 2019-09-19 00:39:59Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Fruit and veg are gmo'd?  Fructose is toxic?  Someone should tell the chimpanzees!  Seriously tho, where do you get that nugget from?


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2020-03-22 07:15:37Reaction Score: 1




Feralimal said:


> Fruit and veg are gmo'd?  Fructose is toxic?  Someone should tell the chimpanzees!  Seriously tho, where do you get that nugget from?
> 
> 
> It's hopeless then, all is lost, woe is me!  Have you personally been badly got?  I'm interested to hear how?
> ...


"You know, I definitely do see trails in the sky.  I don't recollect them being there years ago.  I don't know that they are contaminating food though.  Could be.  Do you know?"

Try this site and many more for chem trail info

Impacts of Chemtrails on Human Health. Nanoaluminum: Neurodegenerative and Neurodevelopmental Effects - Global Research

PUBLIC LAW 105—85—NOV. 18, 1997: USE OF HUMAN SUBJECTS FOR TESTING OF CHEMICAL OR BIOLOGICAL AGENTS .   Report and law below

U.S. Law Allows Testing of Chemicals and Biological Agents on "Civilian Population"

In Other Words:
The U.S. government can test chemicals and biological agents on humans for nearly any purpose they desire. 

The U.S. government can test chemicals and biological agents on humans that cause death, biological malfunction, and deleterious alteration of the environment.  

So maybe the spray you see that sometimes takes days to fall to the ground might be a problem.

In Texas we get droplets on our windshields that have white blood cells in them.

Stuff I experienced, old guy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: lightonwaterDate: 2020-06-30 19:03:31Reaction Score: 0




UnusualBean said:


> I'll just say this: TPTB are not our friends, they don't want what's best for us. The fact that they actively want everybody on as close to a vegan diet as possible should make anybody on this forum sit up and start asking _why._
> 
> I would implore you to take caution with _all_ dietary "evidence" you see, because a _very _large amount of it is false, and you'd never know without scrutinizing it more deeply. I would also implore you to take _the utmost of extreme caution_ when removing animal products from your diet, because doing so _will_ cause your brain to shrink, and that shrinkage can come at a breakneck pace for some people.
> 
> I'm going to work on compiling a separate post that will leave no reader in doubt about exactly what we should be eating and the history of how dietary guidelines got to be where they are today, but it may be a while because I want to be thorough, which means it'll likely involve hundreds of hours of hunting down and sifting through information. In the meantime I ask that you please just be critical with information you come across. Never forget, TPTB are not our friends.


The Vegan Agenda pushed by United Nations as part of their Climate Blame Game, and is also known for "fudging numbers" to continue said Blame Game. Corporations are not humans.  How many corporations do things how we want them done..?  Its about profit, not what you and I would like.
The UN acts as if Hemp fuel is not an option for replacing fossil fuels.
The UN refuses to acknowledge the that desertification has been mitigated by thoughtfully re-introducing grazing herds in those areas.
That the biggest problem are the Corporate Confined Feeding Operations and not your local cattle ranchers and pig farmers, who have utilized the emissions from their animal poo to power their farms. 

I am asking _why.. _ 

Now veganism is being pushed through the new Earth religion  plant-based Archives | Earth Day



Feralimal said:


> I don't know who TPTB are, or what they want to do to us.  But is it true that they want us to be vegans though?  Does anyone know where this oft repeated idea comes from?  I know it is assumed that there is a vegan agenda, but could an explanation be just that people are trying to eat better?  If it is an agenda, it doesn't feel that feel promoted..
> 
> It seems to me that if everyone ate more fresh fruit and veg overall the western world would be much healthier.  However, if they wanted us to be even more unwell they push even crappier food our way (cheaper, more processed foods, takeaways, etc).
> 
> ...


The United Nations is where it comes from
plant-based Archives | Earth Day


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Son of a BorDate: 2020-07-01 00:09:36Reaction Score: 5


Do you all know about this old man?

Mr. Overton. Lived to be well over 110. Smoked 10 or more cigars a day. "They make me feel better." Put teaspoon of whiskey in his coffee; four cups in the morning. Liked to eat canned soup, fish and corn. Ate ice cream everyday because it made him happy.. Church man. Made him "feel good." Simple and satisfied with his little world. Never had debt. Had a ninety-year-old girlfriend at 109-- "she's a nice person.".  Was still driving at 109. I think he passed in last couple years, down in Texas. "I may give out, but I never give up."


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RTP nowDate: 2020-07-01 03:21:27Reaction Score: 0




UnusualBean said:


> For some "fun" history, most of the world's food guidelines today were originally written by 7th Day Adventists, who themselves came into existence... Oh, in the mid 19th century. Our favorite time period. They also happen to own nearly 200 hospitals worldwide, the coincidences are just piling up


I don’t know the history you are referring to but would greatly appreciate any references you have on this.

I’ve heard that the 7th Day Adventist are the longest lived group in the US [5 Places Where People Live the Longest and Healthiest Lives] and wonder what the relationship is to their longevity and the 200 hospitals they operate/own.

As to the above reference source, it’s one of many from a quick search I just did.

As far as the acidic nature of the human gut and our ability to digest bones, I must admit I’ve never heard this before. Sounds like we’d give crocodiles and Komodo dragons a run for a water buffalo.


----------



## hfriends (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: hfriendsDate: 2020-07-01 04:13:15Reaction Score: 0




RTP now said:


> I don’t know the history you are referring to but would greatly appreciate any references you have on this.
> 
> I’ve heard that the 7th Day Adventist are the longest lived group in the US [5 Places Where People Live the Longest and Healthiest Lives] and wonder what the relationship is to their longevity and the 200 hospitals they operate/own.


The blue zones have all been shown to be places with poor record keeping and possibly pension fraud related. Look what happens when you ask people to start getting birth certificates 


Are Blue Zones Based Upon FRAUD? New Research May Suggest…


RTP now said:


> As far as the acidic nature of the human gut and our ability to digest bones, I must admit I’ve never heard this before. Sounds like we’d give crocodiles and Komodo dragons a run for a water buffalo.


It's more likely we were first scavengers before we grew brains big enough to hunt with. This paper is a good place to start

The Evolution of Stomach Acidity and Its Relevance to the Human Microbiome


> It is interesting to note that humans, uniquely among the primates so far considered, appear to have stomach pH values more akin to those of carrion feeders than to those of most carnivores and omnivores


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RTP nowDate: 2020-07-01 04:47:27Reaction Score: 0




hfriends said:


> It's more likely we were first scavengers before we grew brains big enough to hunt with. This paper is a good place to start


Thanks for the follow-up... I review tomorrow.

I am a bit skeptical when I see words such as “likely” and “appear” in anything being passed as scientific fact.

With regard to Loma Linda, is it stated in the report that the 7th Day Adventist in Lima Linda falsified the data? If not, I don’t see the value of the report because my point is they are reputed to be the longest longest lived community in the US.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2020-07-01 12:45:11Reaction Score: 1




Son of a Bor said:


> Do you all know about this old man?
> 
> Mr. Overton. Lived to be well over 110. Smoked 10 or more cigars a day. "They make me feel better." Put teaspoon of whiskey in his coffee; four cups in the morning. Liked to eat canned soup, fish and corn. Ate ice cream everyday because it made him happy.. Church man. Made him "feel good." Simple and satisfied with his little world. Never had debt. Had a ninety-year-old girlfriend at 109-- "she's a nice person.".  Was still driving at 109. I think he passed in last couple years, down in Texas. "I may give out, but I never give up."


Healthy spirit. Gratitude.




RTP now said:


> Thanks for the follow-up... I review tomorrow.
> 
> I am a bit skeptical when I see words such as “likely” and “appear” in anything being passed as scientific fact.
> 
> With regard to Loma Linda, is it stated in the report that the 7th Day Adventist in Lima Linda falsified the data? If not, I don’t see the value of the report because my point is they are reputed to be the longest longest lived community in the US.


Regarding religious groups.
They use a different strategy to those with no specific organised religious affiliation.
Religions necessitate a natural in-group preference, promote stable family life and a slow 'life history plan,' meaning they're not out gambling, snorting/smoking drugs and frequenting the brothels/nightclubs and sinking bottle after bottle of booze.
In other words, religion binds groups together (fascia!), they enjoy slower living in whatever tradition, in community and with a healthier spirit.

The gratitude inherent in small things like family has been completely undermined, and health- as we disperse in to atomic individuality- affects the psyche and vice versa.
No one eats standing up in Italy, no one rushes their lunch nor eats alone. My favourite butcher takes _three hours_ for lunch.
It's all about doing the things that matter slowly and well.
Contrast that with life in Australia where 'lunch' is eaten on the quick walk between the office and the shop it was bought in, dinner in front of work at the computer- forget about it. The fittest looking guy I knew was on steroids. Proper health must take the spirit in to account. Mammon won't cut it.


----------



## Septimus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SeptimusDate: 2020-07-26 02:11:44Reaction Score: 1


We can debate all day about the morality of veganism vs carnivorism. But we should be comparing real life examples of people who have been on these diets for decades to determine what is best for human development.

A good group to use would be modern day Essenes who are on a raw vegan diet.

*Viktoras Kulvinskas*


*Timothy Trader*


*Gabriel Cousens*


They all have a particular look, perhaps due to lack of collagen. It must be stated that they are *raw vegans*. Not vegans. Not vegetarians.

*Annette Larkins*

70 year old vegan. Started vegan diet in her 30s.

*Nun Amen-Ra*

40 year old vegan. Eats only within one hour per day.

I think you could argue that raw vegan is an extreme form of veganism that has its issues. Annette's diet seems to be largely raw. I think attitude and mentality has a huge impact on our health. My gut instinct tells me she has a healthier mindset than the first three. Nun Amen-Ra is still relatively young so it's hard to see the long-term effects of his vegan diet. However, he also meditates many hours per day which I believe contributes to his physical physique.

Some say when you are on a vegan diet, how you manage your emotions is extremely important since you are trying to ascend spiritually. If you cannot do so, then it is better to eat some meat as it helps with grounding.


----------



## RaeWest (May 4, 2021)

May I just comment in favour of salt (which of course is widely regarded as toxic etc).  The only source of hydrochloric acid in the stomach (essential to digest, and weaken/kill pathogens) is salt, sodium chloride. BUT ALSO the separation of hydrogen ions makes the rest of the body mildly alkaline, which (as noted above) was found by the 1920s I think to prevent cancer growing.  And also the sodium is sequestrated in bones; so the surface of bones, eg in hip joints, is kept smooth by sodium in food. Not huge amounts; but enough to make the surfaces smooth.
   See e.g. https://big-lies.org/salt/      (based on Frank McManus)


----------



## 6079SmithW (May 4, 2021)

This is such a good thread.


----------

